# best glue and applicator for fine gluing



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm building micro engineering bridge and using a ambroid proweld with a syringe is there a glue I can buy that comes with a needle type applicator ? The syringe works but sometimes it sprays out too much pain in the .... 

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Neil

I have a workbench full of every kind of glue but lately
I've been using the Harbor Freight version of Super Glue
GEL. I use a toothpick to apply it. You have only a few
seconds to make adjustments then it is set and you can
continue working.

The reason for Harbor Freight. Their glue is a fraction
of the cost of Super Glue brand. They sell packages of
several tubes for only 2 or 3 $. Be sure to get the GEL
type. It is easier to control the application.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use Loctite 416, which is the gel type, works great. One 2oz bottle lasts me months.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is a tip for super glue
http://www.votawtool.com/super-glue-applicator-fine-tip.html
I'm not sure if it would work for gel. Store super glue in the refrigerator, it will last a long time.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

I use Gorilla Super Glue, it is the only type that I have found that the tip never gets plugged.
It is also not quite gel but is thick enough to not run.

I only squeeze out a small amount on a scrap piece of what ever I have laying around and apply it with a tool that I made. The tool is just a small wire .020 that is glued into a small wooden handle.

For thin glue such as what I would use on styrene I use the Flex-I-File #7000 – Touch-N-Flow System which works great.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There are all kinds of applicator tools available. Here's Micromark's list of them:

http://www.micromark.com/SearchResult.aspx?deptIdFilter=0&searchPhrase=applicator

Personally, I like the applicator tips. They actually fit on a wide variety of bottles. And because any time Micromark comes up, someone feels compelled to gripe about their prices, I will launch a pre-emptive strike: This is not a purchasing recommendation but an illustration of what's available. If you can find a better price, by all means buy there.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would second what JamesBC said about putting a small dab of the glue on scrap material then dipping a toothpick into it and applying it that way. I use the tip of an Exacto knife. For the bigger jobs, I apply it directly from the bottle or tube then spread it with the Exacto knife. Using a syringe may cause problems if you don't clear the syringe tube after each use.


----------

